# Some interesting pictures



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Bass taking a nap?? haha


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

swone said:


> View attachment 225749
> View attachment 225750


what lake was you at swone


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks dead to me.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I didn't know Bass slept on their sides. Learn something new every day.


Roscoe


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That was at Nimisila, he got up and swam away at some point. I also had a short walleye come up and inhale a waxworm but I missed him.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Weird, never saw that before. Seen some huge bass at Whiskey Island a few years ago that refused to even move, but they were still vertical at least.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool pics! I have a pond here local I can't wait to ice fish. Typical super clear weedy pond.
I often wonder how often fish position them self like this. I have caught so many fish out of such small holes they would have to be setting like that for them all to fit. Maybe they do it more often then we think.
I know crappie will stack like pancakes in places as well.
Interesting


----------

